# Overclock.net's Summer Upgrade Bonanza - $750 in cash prizes!



## Chipp

Hey all!









We think it is time again to give out some money, because we're sure that many of you think you need some rig upgrades and would love help funding them.







This is a simple random drawing - if you're a registered member with at least one post by the time this contest is posted, make a single post in this thread to enter the drawing for prizes!

At some time in the next couple weeks, we'll close the entries and announce winners - check back often to see if you were lucky!

_Here is how the prizes break down:_

_One $100 prize_
_Two $75 prizes_
_Seven $50 prizes_
_Fifteen $10 prizes_

Remember - please only post once in this thread! Multiple posts will make our random scheme difficult and will result in your disqualification. Prizes will be paid via PayPal.

Good luck!

Prizes awarded! Check here for winners!









http://www.overclock.net/9689325-post886.html


----------



## Turbonerd

Uhm wat u say?


----------



## kurt1288

Hmm, so we just post anything? I guess that question counts as my post. I'm in. You can go ahead and close the thread now, that'd be great.


----------



## the3lement

in!


----------



## col musstard

I'm in. Need a mobo and cpu


----------



## topdog

Im in too
Thanks OCN


----------



## n1helix

In, thanks.


----------



## Capwn

spIN!!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

thanks!


----------



## B-Con

Count me in!!


----------



## Drake.L

I'm in!!


----------



## Liselotte

im in


----------



## burton560

im in!


----------



## Buttnose

In for the win


----------



## Syrillian

Post!


----------



## adzsask

i'm always in for an upgrade


----------



## Chungster

It'd be pretty cool if I won.


----------



## WingedCow

Show meeeeh the moneh! I want that 5970 4GB! Nao!


----------



## Piranha Joe

I'm in, what have i got to lose?!


----------



## Rainer

I'm in, Thanks.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Ooohhh... That could help with the upgrades







I'm in!


----------



## rx7racer

Worth a shot, need some wc gear.


----------



## GanjaSMK

I'm definitely in and could use a little help to get my X3 upgraded to a quad! Rob / GanjaSMK


----------



## WoofWoof

i'll enter


----------



## xHassassin

I we beginning to wonder when you guys would start throwing money away again.


----------



## DraganUS

Thank you Chipp.


----------



## da tick 07

in. could really use some compression fittings so i can finish my w.c setup and get off this stock cooler. it idles around 45C no ht and .92 vcore @ 1.6ghz....


----------



## lsudvm

I'm in.


----------



## awa1990

free is good
Thanks


----------



## reaper~

In, thanks.


----------



## L3gacy

Im in thank you very much


----------



## dasparx

Ohai :]


----------



## melterx12

im in!


----------



## RonB94GT

In Please


----------



## zl4y3r

In.


----------



## clownes

In, want to try water cooling


----------



## epidemic

I love free money.


----------



## dropkickninja

I'm listening....


----------



## Azakai

I'm in.


----------



## franz

Could use some help with my next folding upgrade.


----------



## jemping

In please.


----------



## burksdb

in


----------



## rpsgc

Well, count me in.


----------



## Raincheck

Alright!


----------



## xd_1771

I want new RAM







IN!


----------



## supra_rz

in thanks


----------



## MeatloafOverdose

Count me in! Could use some dough towards a crosshair IV!


----------



## NeMoD

in


----------



## meticadpa

I'm in!










Thanks Chipp/Admin/OCN


----------



## ljason8eg

I'm in.


----------



## Harrier

In. Cheers


----------



## wontonforevuh

Awesome, I hope i get lucky


----------



## Cindex

I've been lookin' for an upgrade!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wontonforevuh*


Awesome, I hope i get lucky


Hehe


----------



## Ben the OCer

Count me in, cool idea Chipp.


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Count me in.


----------



## JTD92

Count me in


----------



## PizzaMan

I would love an upgrade sponsored by OCN.


----------



## justadude

I think I need a new PSU for this GTX 295


----------



## tensionz

Giveaways are so nice.


----------



## savagebunny

Good deal.


----------



## sbao26975

in


----------



## Mr. Mojo

sign me up, free money is good money


----------



## Pr0sp3cT

count me in!


----------



## mypcisugly

I don't want money.....I want a new cpu cooler I fold 24/7 i want to get my temps down more without dropping my oc


----------



## Unstableiser

I am a banana


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

yay in!


----------



## RaBidRaBit

One mo' 'g-IN!!!


----------



## Ball and Chain

Woohoo!


----------



## nepas

here we go with the fastest growing thread on OCN.

In by the way.


----------



## Lazorbeam

Har


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I am so in !


----------



## veblen

I'm in!


----------



## mega_option101

In


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

gosh, need some new parts for folding....

In It To Win It....


----------



## IrDewey

In! I need to finish my next folding rig.


----------



## legoman786

So... post anything in this thread with anything of relevance inside said post to enter the contest of winning one of said prizes?









I'm down.


----------



## Choggs396

you guys are awesome


----------



## blooder11181

IN

need more mini itx stuff


----------



## Dan17z

I am so In. I need another 2GB stick of Ram so I can run -bigadv.


----------



## krnx714

Innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## duhasttas

There is always something to upgrade, in!


----------



## phospholipid

in


----------



## 4Brand

Need new aftermarket cooler. I'm in.


----------



## last_exile

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thisispatrick

Daddy needs some GT's!


----------



## Mikecdm

I like free upgrades


----------



## Turnoz

weeeee. joining in!~


----------



## CoolPrizes

I wanna build mah rig already. D: IN!


----------



## DaClownie

I'll join in with this action... thanks admins!


----------



## Outcasst

In please


----------



## Ofosho

I like winning stuff.


----------



## pig69

I'm in!


----------



## MR_Plow

Innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## ablearcher

I'm in for the long haul!

Thank you, OCN!


----------



## Laylow

In! Thanks.


----------



## repo_man

I'm in, I would love to get some funds for a monitor or GPU upgrade.


----------



## PinkPenguin

w00t, gotta love OCN!


----------



## Kindle_is_dead

I'm in! Need a new PSU before mine explodes or something.


----------



## SiCK

in for the win..


----------



## Burn

Definitely have a bunch of stuff that needs upgrading here!


----------



## SalisburySteak

In. Deperately need new upgrade if you couldn't tell by my rig


----------



## mr. biggums

i like free money.


----------



## metroidfreak

Sweet this would help with my mobo upgrade and my case mod.


----------



## ryman546

snozzberries taste like....snozzberries.


----------



## Sozin

God I could some money for a new mobo/DDR3.

In in Flynn.


----------



## SimpleTech

In.

Free money/prizes = awesome


----------



## M1A1

Show me the money!


----------



## mmx+

Count me in, some extra money for a 2nd GPU to go along with the i7 would be awesome!


----------



## zodac

I'm in!


----------



## xToaDx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm in!










x2


----------



## .:hybrid:.

maybe i'm still lucky


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Who doesn't like free stuff, count me in.


----------



## murderbymodem

Sounds good to me! I'd love another 5770.


----------



## richuwo11

IN, want to go i7.


----------



## SgtHop

I'm in for this.


----------



## Conley

In! Looking at a new case and a new mouse.


----------



## paccman

I'm in!

Would love some money


----------



## Wishmaker

Could this be the one time I will win something on OCN? I think so, count me in, I am feeling lucky







. This is for a good cause, my CFX 6-series flagship from ATI


----------



## nckid4u

Cool. In!


----------



## LemonSlice

In! My PSU is acting up and I can't afford a new one, need to save as much as I can!


----------



## Aximous

I'm in


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm in, danke bitte Chipp & Admin


----------



## Jplaz

Even though I still haven't gotten the money from the last giveway a while ago I'm still in for teh win!!


----------



## Stampede10343

IN! Need money for a new hard drive.. backups going down the tubesss..


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Im in this will help with the other halfs rig


----------



## xdanisx

124 posts in an hour already?

In.


----------



## FauxFox

In PLEASE


----------



## Trippen Out

Please randomly draw my name on purpose. thank you


----------



## awaizy

Sure, I'm in.


----------



## Sabis

Free money for posting? Sign me up.


----------



## killerhz

always feel like i am begging when entering these or the freebies. i don't think i have ever been to a site that gives so much back to it's community. nice to OCN once again separating themselves from the rest.

thanks OCN and i am in for teh wins...


----------



## Shurr

post post post


----------



## takealready

Enter me please. We all could use some freebies...


----------



## ZHoob2004

$50 would be nice for getting myself a bay res

(or more and I could get a gpu block too...)


----------



## Izvire

In, need money for a new GPU


----------



## TEntel

In! I want an SSD.


----------



## elson

I could use a new keyboard, anything would be nice. In!


----------



## shnoops

In


----------



## theintrepidmontti

so IN... daddy needs new MB!!


----------



## phillipg10

Freebies







always sounds good.


----------



## Llamaman

Im in. Im builting a pc for the first time.


----------



## W4LNUT5

In Please. Now here's something funny


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

IN








Need some parts to watercool my rig, temps are getting pretty high if its folding 24/7...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

In


----------



## ACM

Count me in.


----------



## RaCeR123

i'm in


----------



## grillinman

Much needed in!


----------



## nate911

In!


----------



## Oo Alias oO

So we just post? D: cool ;p


----------



## bobfig

im joining in. some money never hearts


----------



## SyncMaster753

in


----------



## Randallrocks

in


----------



## Erick Silver

I'm in. Need some cash towards some new RAM! Thanks OCN!


----------



## computeruler

In! This graphics card is aging and having some trouble playing some games


----------



## Intel-Junkie

in for this









EDIT: 250th post


----------



## losttsol

Thanks OCN!


----------



## GeforceGTS

In


----------



## [Teh Root]

in


----------



## Dtrain

In


----------



## Russianguy

oh yea in


----------



## Lotus222

Cool, here is my post.


----------



## merple

mm tasty prizes


----------



## p890

Cool, glad I signed up!


----------



## theblah

In!


----------



## shemer77

in in in


----------



## Grobinov

In need to get me a quad


----------



## ignite

Count me in!


----------



## numlock2.0

In please. Thanks to OCN for doing this!


----------



## DannyB0y

In, thanks


----------



## Somenamehere

In

Thanks


----------



## BlkDrgn28

I'm in... need to upgrade my video card..


----------



## DragonLotus

I like cookies.
Hope this counts as being in.


----------



## fudgedelic

post.


----------



## Angmaar

Upgrades are sweet! IN


----------



## calavera

In yo.


----------



## Special_K

I'm in.


----------



## SupaSupra

Lol, in. I need to get my gf off her parents 5 year old PC.


----------



## n8t1308

Awesome deal OCN I'm in


----------



## Hellfighter

I want in! I could use the money!


----------



## asabaraba

Nice !. I could use the money for a GPU upgrade


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

In!


----------



## AuraNova

I'm in. The money would be good to have to pay some bills.


----------



## wannabe_OC

I'm posting...Thanks OCN !!!!


----------



## bak3donh1gh

entered


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well i'm in on this hehehe!


----------



## r3v3r3nd

IN! Thank you!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

<------------- in!


----------



## ryanmh

Count me in mate!


----------



## ib2ez2

I'm in


----------



## eseb1

I'm in, thanks.









Need to get a decent mobo to overclock.


----------



## lilraver018

in


----------



## Sparhawk

In. I love OCN.


----------



## Duckmaffia

In please


----------



## 2qwik2katch

I am in!


----------



## vwgti

In thanks for the chance.


----------



## hli53194

In and Thanks for doing this! I really need a decent case, or power supply, or processor







.


----------



## Swiftes

In for this


----------



## PlucknPlay

In for 1.


----------



## Fusion Racing

In, thanks


----------



## Germanian

im in guys


----------



## doomtuba

I'm in!


----------



## 0wlman

*Rolls dice* C'mon baby daddy needs a new cpu


----------



## technoredneck95

I'm in!!


----------



## PsychoKilla666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turbonerd*


Uhm wat u say?


Someone Set Us Up The BOMB!


----------



## XxG3nexX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


I'm in!!


What he said


----------



## BTK|Knight

i'm im i could use a aftermarket gpu heatsink


----------



## Narynan

Here I come.... .... netbook? Oh wait , ... yeah


----------



## Millillion

I'm in.


----------



## djsi38t

I'm in for the cold hard cash.


----------



## Cerberus

in thanks


----------



## Blishdot

I'm definitely in. I need to make a folding rig.


----------



## AMOCO

In,Please and Thank You


----------



## DuckieHo

I like building computers.


----------



## jtluongo

Im in


----------



## decimator

In! In the middle of upgrading right now. These 2900XT's are dinosaurs! They need to go! Thanks, as always, for running these awesome giveaways!


----------



## mlcollins33

in please want to upgrade now


----------



## JumplnTheFire

I'm in, would like to move to a 1055T


----------



## SaltTheWalt

It's a trap!


----------



## indofulioh

Count me in!


----------



## PatSharp

I'm in, thanks


----------



## Mr.Pie

in


----------



## DJLiquid

woot - in!


----------



## orbiter

In please


----------



## Behemoth777

IN!









Thanks guys!


----------



## [email protected]'D

Can't Beat money freebie's, could do with some money to go towards some new Black Bitspower fittings damn there expensive


----------



## Yanki

Consider me in!!


----------



## Ocnewb

I'm in!! Thanks Admins


----------



## NomNomNom

In


----------



## Matt*S.

In Please...could use some Video Card Cooling!


----------



## TheCh3F

Oh common randomness, pick me!


----------



## BountyHead

I need some money for a new psu or a SSD count me in!


----------



## Gunfire

In! Papa needs a new motherboard


----------



## shibbiness

Im in


----------



## davea50

In


----------



## someone153

IN!!!!

Thank you!


----------



## BigMak911

IN! Thanks Chipp!


----------



## MiniDragon

In. Thanks


----------



## anadalite

woooooooooooooooo monies!!!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Ooo, sweet, I'm in.


----------



## leekaiwei

woot woot! i wonder if i'm lucky this time!


----------



## Chranny

Count me in.


----------



## massy086

Mmmmm 100 yo yo,s that will do nice,ly should just pay 4 my tim for my gtx275 lol


----------



## MC-Sammer

Woot woot sign me up!


----------



## Daveros

In, thank you very much!


----------



## npham858

Awesome thanks! In!


----------



## Lee79

In for the Win!


----------



## Frank08

I'm In!


----------



## Mygaffer

In for the win!


----------



## darklighthim

nice i is in.

Need a new GPU and aftermarket cooling so if i won then i'd put whatever i won towards one of the two unless it was the $100 because then i'd be able get an aftermarket cooler with it meaning i could then keep the money i do save for a GPU which is all i'd need to make my build complete.


----------



## b0klau

In me plox


----------



## SilverPotato

I love this place, in for sure


----------



## Daney

I'm in too thanks ;D


----------



## unknownSCL

IN FTW!
Ty OCN!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Sure.


----------



## caraboose

I'm in. Need some cash for LIGC (Laptop in Gun Case)


----------



## soadrocksever

Beautiful!


----------



## XxJudxX

in

want moar ram


----------



## /Fail

In.


----------



## cookies4breakfast

Very Much in! (My monitor is gettin' finicky, might need a new one)


----------



## snoball

in!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Need monies for folding, and bills...


----------



## epmatsw

in!


----------



## NameUnknown

I'm in for this one, need more funds than old parts and part of the sig rig provide for an 890FX, 1090T, and 2-3 5870s.


----------



## gbrilliantq

Count me in. Another reason why OCN is tops.

I was thinking about upgrading to 5970's.


----------



## keitare

In


----------



## nategr8ns

single post!
this would be awesome.


----------



## Trinnd

in!


----------



## MilosKralj

woot


----------



## K10

Jackie Chan!!


----------



## Squeeky

Wow awsome


----------



## Thosesneakyfrench

I'd love to be able to afford some mesh, sleeving, and acrylic so that I can actually finish up the Lian-li I bought last November.


----------



## bfeng91

Ooo awesome...could use it to actually get some decent parts


----------



## shadow19935

In, neeeds some new ramsinks for my gpu since some have fallen off and do not stick back on.


----------



## TheWolfe

In.


----------



## GOTFrog

Yay for free monies


----------



## T3hFurious1

In!


----------



## arioscrimson

I be in. Need some dough for water.


----------



## IEATFISH

In!


----------



## Unleash The Beast

In!


----------



## sora1607

In!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Munkypoo7

Hrmm, in please ^^


----------



## Heimsgard

I'm in =)


----------



## CJRhoades

in!


----------



## Dawlish7

In


----------



## PlatonicBS

What can i say besides "in"? Nothing? Oh ok well in that case, IN


----------



## reedo

in, and thank you


----------



## chronostorm

I wanna be in!


----------



## iscariot

such a long list of upgrades I cant afford







In for sure.


----------



## bluebunny

in


----------



## numbnuts22715

thank you!


----------



## cjgrosch99

I'm in. Count this as one post


----------



## Kenrob203

I'm in


----------



## Demented

One more reason that I love this site! Thanks, Chipp!


----------



## TurboHertz

Definetly include me, how do I know when the prizes are drawn without subbing to the thread?


----------



## LightSpeedIII

in, have you even seen my system?
This is why I need the monies V


----------



## radodrill

didn't say staff members weren't allowed to enter


----------



## xisintheend

I would like to put my name on the list!

Thank You OCN


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Thank you! In.


----------



## Martkilu

in







Thank you


----------



## trentiles

Thanks, and....show me the money!


----------



## nathris

In.


----------



## ghettogeddy

come on 2nd 5770 funds im in


----------



## drb328

In!


----------



## E_man

Woot, IN!


----------



## kpopsaranghae

yay!!! Free stuff


----------



## Darius Silver

In!


----------



## ducrider

In and ready for some upgrades.For Folding of course.

P.S. I used my 1000 post to enter.


----------



## technodanvan

I suppose it would be somewhat irresponsible to not put something here...


----------



## [email protected]

Oh damn, this could be quite useful.

Thanks!


----------



## blupupher

well, I am in for sure!


----------



## masustic

im in


----------



## slash129

Thanks







In


----------



## Duershabba

trying to save up for my 1st build! im in


----------



## Enfluenza

hmm a second 4890 would be nice...
in!


----------



## Yogi

I wanna be in!


----------



## Tchernobyl

Reporting for duty! with more than one post!

Gasp, shock.


----------



## twich12

im definately in! one of the many perks to be a part of OCN, give-aways!


----------



## wazz

im in..


----------



## ExperimentX

NEED MONEY for: MOAR FOLDING GEAR!!!

IN!


----------



## Sickened1

money ftw


----------



## markt

Yes indeed put me in.


----------



## tombom

In! Awesome.


----------



## Stillhouse

I want $100!


----------



## Dar_T

In!


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I guess entering a random drawing is harmless enough.


----------



## Speedma11229

In


----------



## codejunki

Why not


----------



## AllenG

+1


----------



## Spart

In! Who doesn't like Free Money?!


----------



## Ovlovian

In!


----------



## Compaddict

Oh yeah, I'm definitely in for this!


----------



## Polska

Niiiiice, count me in.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Count me in please.


----------



## PackaBowl09

yeah, im in


----------



## Core300

I'm in. Good luck to all


----------



## SporkofdooM

in!


----------



## Darkknight512

In please


----------



## werds

IN IN IN IN IN IN IN IN IN IN IN!!!!

Did I forget to mention.... in?


----------



## aCe_eXtreME

would pimp out my rig with all the sweetness i could









in!


----------



## Regel

Woohoo, in!


----------



## xquisit

I'm in, and did I say I love BMW's?


----------



## FtW 420

I'm in, never seem to have enough $ for all the upgrades I want...


----------



## portauthority

In for money


----------



## muels7

Nice, I hope I win, I could use some money to build my HTPC


----------



## Huster

OCN is amazing! I'm in.


----------



## Lige

I need a new cooling system, a replacement CPU, and replacement motherboard. Having fun on my laptop isn't my idea of cool.


----------



## theCanadian

I shall join this party. Still shooting for a DVD drive.


----------



## VENT1ON

I'm in


----------



## Epona

Bluray drive YOU ARE MINE!

In.


----------



## Itharus

In as well


----------



## Snipe07

WOOT! OCN rules!!!


----------



## Brenslick

in


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

I'm in!


----------



## Jtvd78

In. THANKS!


----------



## H969

Count me in, thx


----------



## Vermillion

Im in!


----------



## a Rubber Duckie

In!! Thanks OCN! Right on time for my b-day!


----------



## rocketman331

Thanks OCN...my other home!


----------



## srsparky32

INNN







planning some huge and expensive upgrades this will help so much.

thanks OCN.


----------



## Rixon

Sure, In.


----------



## the_milk_man

I win the big prize!!!


----------



## Jyr

I could definately use a beefier power supply!


----------



## Jman_345

count me in.


----------



## Bandrew

in


----------



## anershay

in it to win it!

lol that was lame


----------



## Richenbals

Always looking to upgrade something and would love support from OCN!


----------



## Bear

Count Me In


----------



## Th0m0_202

wouldnt mind the 50 bucks so i can get a new heatsink


----------



## shrapner

in


----------



## Danbeme32

Am in,, ;0


----------



## el gappo

I r in


----------



## EpicToast

*Blarg. xP*
I'm in. ^,^


----------



## Drackula2000

So in I need to sell off my pc to get a lappy!


----------



## gooddog

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Sam1990

Nice!


----------



## Cukies

Sweet.
Im in!


----------



## frigginacky

In! Thanks!


----------



## EfemaN

A capital IN!


----------



## skyravr

...in...


----------



## majikmaynayZ

YEEAAAAHH BOOOOYYYY!


----------



## KloroFormd

In.


----------



## KaC Smith

say whaaaat!?!


----------



## B-80

in


----------



## groundzero9

01101111 01100011 01101110


----------



## wumpus

inn


----------



## grizz

in so hard


----------



## ali7up

count me in!


----------



## JMCB

Yay!


----------



## Cha0s89

In.


----------



## Lt.JD

Sweet!


----------



## imadude10

In! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## godofdeath

im in want a new mobo, cpu, and ram


----------



## cbrazeau1115

In! A DD Torture Rack is waiting for me!


----------



## Interpolation

In!


----------



## RyCray

In. Thanks Overclock!


----------



## OfficerMac

Count me in!


----------



## CurlyBrackets

I could you some more water cooled goodness







So in!


----------



## nolimits882000

Nice







in!


----------



## dizz

In. Thanks!

399 FTW.


----------



## Sun

Well well, why not?


----------



## Quantum Reality

In!


----------



## rubicsphere

Go Celtics! In


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

In!

Want a new CPU cooler/fans


----------



## Decade

In.


----------



## bwatt22




----------



## McStuff

I sure could use a new videocard.


----------



## Hand_Grenade

in!

gogogogo need $$$ for SC2


----------



## Klue22

cool beans


----------



## Suprcynic

I need to buy win7U. I could use a little of this.


----------



## Brutuz

I'm in, see sig rig.


----------



## Preim

Im in,
thanks chipp =]


----------



## Search

Video card went out, no budget for computer with the little one here now so I'll take all the help I can get.

Thanks OCN!


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

You have no chance to survive make your time


----------



## Lord

In...


----------



## wcdolphin

If this algorithim is random, then it may chose me


----------



## wtomlinson

in.. thanks!


----------



## shnur

Could use help to afford the last part of my WC setup... barbs...


----------



## Skizzorz13

In thanks for this


----------



## reflex99

*crosses fingers*


----------



## MeeMoo220

OCN Pwns







INNNNNNNNN!


----------



## vspec

In


----------



## YLDaryl

In!


----------



## H3||scr3am

SR-2 build refundz


----------



## Tekgun

Always looking to upgrade my rig!


----------



## PC-GOD

In


----------



## -Jeppe-

In!


----------



## USFORCES

In thanks.


----------



## Darren9

There is something I need.........


----------



## mav2000

In.....


----------



## Pillz Here

I need some money.


----------



## DarkSimulant

In!


----------



## WaXyDeAd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wontonforevuh*


Awesome, I hope i get lucky


gettin lucky in Kentucky


----------



## bad_haze

I never win.


----------



## LV1697

C'mon snake eyes, Daddy needs a new card!


----------



## dr_bowtie

great contest...

thank you very much....


----------



## scottath

Great comp - looking for some $$$$ to help with my mod.


----------



## jackeyjoe

in to win like one of my friends who was lucky enough to get $100 in the chimp challenge, hopefully to fund my case mod/radiator build (i lack cash/time)


----------



## strezz

im in, this would help me get my build finally up and running


----------



## Tank

I'm in, Thanks Chipp and everyone else who offers such great prizes to its members


----------



## jarble

in


----------



## 1337LutZ

Im in for some luck!


----------



## Moynesy

Count me in! I could really do with a little funding help to refresh my rig


----------



## SickStew

In!


----------



## skarm

in ftw


----------



## SPARTAN-001

I'm in. I need some money for a 470, and I don't have a job or money.


----------



## KamuiRSX

I'm in for a prize. I could definitely use an upgrade.


----------



## Aqualoon

In!


----------



## Bizong

In, thank you for the opportunity


----------



## elfudge44

i am in









Thanks


----------



## ryboto

free money!


----------



## xxmintixx

in  needs me a new mobo


----------



## Wall_Socket

In please! Thank you


----------



## newpc

lottery!


----------



## airplaneman

In! Thanks a lot guys







.


----------



## JamMasterFluff

I'm in.

You're the best OCN!


----------



## Vibe21

In!









Need another GPU to fold with.


----------



## tkl.hui

Awesome!


----------



## iamwardicus

Again - many thanks OCN! I'm IN!


----------



## Renster

In


----------



## corky dorkelson

in for some upgrades


----------



## aksthem1

I'm in.


----------



## gamenahd

I'm totally in


----------



## XiZeL

in i want an ssd


----------



## Wavefunction

So totally in.


----------



## hogans

I'm in.


----------



## Xye

Boo!


----------



## Delphi

I'm in


----------



## nomolos

In! Thanks!!


----------



## Cuar

I'm in!


----------



## ionstorm66

In for another 4890.


----------



## Damir Poljak

in


----------



## btwalter

In. I am still looking to upgrade my Dell Mouse and Keyboard.


----------



## allikat

In!I need a mosfet heatsink


----------



## Galg

Count me in! I need a new processor so I can stop complaining about my lagging GPU's


----------



## Sheehanigans

like a post office.


----------



## BlankThis

Yay!


----------



## Chalaska

In


----------



## Baldy

I'm in.

This would definitely help me with my new GPU fund.


----------



## spartacus

I'm in! I'd love some help with a new monitor!


----------



## mind0uT

iN


----------



## airbozo

Count me in!


----------



## cyanmcleod

in!


----------



## flushentitypacket

Awesome! In!


----------



## Pheatton

Im in for sure.


----------



## zoneuk

i could do with a new cpu


----------



## Explicit

In for this. Looking at watercooling next.


----------



## lyang238

In!


----------



## skatingrocker17

Great. I'm in.


----------



## SharkFin

in


----------



## ColdRush

In.


----------



## Arsin

In!


----------



## suj

I'm in ^_^


----------



## Sukach

In please.


----------



## sks72

In


----------



## Chunkylad

In, $3000 rig needs some money towards it.


----------



## H-man

wheee:







wheee:


----------



## staryoshi

Rise to vote sir.


----------



## Dryadsoul

Why not..............in.


----------



## chatch15117

I could use some extra hdd space for backup


----------



## BNT

Sure, why not. I'm in.


----------



## un1b4ll

In, fine sir!


----------



## amder

In!


----------



## Almogavar

Count me in.


----------



## gus4real

me!me!


----------



## Anthony360

pick me! pick me!


----------



## Jerry60k

Count me in.


----------



## ScunnyUK

Money for nothin and chips for free









Nice one OCN!


----------



## PvtHudson

Count me in.


----------



## Subby

I love lamp


----------



## Kand

Love it. I need a new videocard!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I'm in!

Yay Chipp!


----------



## Ihitbuttons

inzorz


----------



## Nickosha

Oh boy, I'm in!


----------



## Rocket7

thanks
that is what i like about OCN


----------



## Tech-Boy

In Thanks


----------



## Krusher33

Can't finish my upgrade without the dough! In pretty please!


----------



## Djghost454

Been needing a second 5770


----------



## xkevinpham

i'm in ! i need a new cpu cooler ! or a new graphics card !! me put me in !


----------



## Tridacnid

I can haz in?


----------



## elttaboi

this is awesome
def in


----------



## burrbit

heres hoping ill win, but i wont :/


----------



## dv8

towards a mechanical keyboard, sure count me in


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

I got the first round after the win!


----------



## enarr

Doubt I'll win but why not try. <3 OCN.


----------



## tdesbien31

eew, pick me!


----------



## tofunater

mmmm in


----------



## VW_TDI_02

uhh, in please. Towards my Watercooling system hopefully


----------



## realcyberbob

Thanks


----------



## blangblang

In!!!


----------



## cblaxx19

need to effectively watercool my system, this thermaltake bigwater unit sucks. help me out


----------



## Tig.

In.


----------



## Exostenza

Super extra mega 5000000000000x better luck for me because of this post: *CONFIRMED*

YEYE!!!!!


----------



## manumanok

I really need this, im not getting any cash till next year... SO COUNT ME IN!


----------



## Crazy9000

Chances aren't too bad of winning compared to the lottery, lol.


----------



## kasuza

I am in!


----------



## Stevenne

I'm in


----------



## accskyman

Awesome. I'm in-need of some better fans.


----------



## videoman5

In.


----------



## LinksKitKat

I'm in! Still saving up for my new motherboard.processor an ram


----------



## Nexus6

Ininininininininininininin!!!!!!!!


----------



## River York

Put me down.


----------



## smashblock

Im in ftw!


----------



## Floy

In! I will be leaving to study soon and I have been thinking about getting a new video card, so that my system would be more future-proof than what it is now (HD4670).


----------



## Moonshadow

im in


----------



## oliverw92

Need monehz for hard drivez


----------



## Bal3Wolf

One reason ocn is so great cause of these givaways and stuff.


----------



## rmvvwls

Oh my god yes please! Thankyou admins!


----------



## Xenthos

In


----------



## Powelly

Absolutely!


----------



## Hy3RiD

In, of course








Need W/C stuff, it's getting hot in the UK, for once, and folding makes my room all hot


----------



## Atom

Count me in. I'm new to OCN and have been folding for this team for about 3 weeks now. I could use a new case. Current machine folds 24/7 and my GPU temps are so high I need to leave my case open so it gets some air.


----------



## DiNet

Can i win 5970 instead of 10$ ?


----------



## jbobb

Count me in. Got most of my upgrades already, but would love to try my hand at some water cooling next.


----------



## Velathawen

<3


----------



## crantana

count me in


----------



## liveify

Count meh in!


----------



## Interpolation

Best of luck to all who enter this month.


----------



## bluedevil

Post.


----------



## Frost

I could use a different mobo, this one displeased me with overclocking. I had my sights on a Gigabyte but money = no.


----------



## notdeadyet

I'm in!!!


----------



## Deathclaw

ok ,i'm in...
thanks


----------



## H.R.Pufnstuf

In!


----------



## schuman0

Awesome! i'm in!


----------



## Shingetsu

in


----------



## yakub0

this is my IN face.


----------



## Ecochamp

In! :3


----------



## xguntherc

*OCN ROCKS!*

Thanks guys! I'm in


----------



## GPA_Voltaire

Why not try?


----------



## DennisC

In!


----------



## TupidGeek

$100! In!!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I wouldn't mind having some upgrade money. Count me in.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

im in


----------



## earing

Come on new laptop battery! Here goes nothing.


----------



## Virinious

Count me In for this!


----------



## SKI_VT

My Turtle fell into my pc and he hit a fan and got shot into my video card,
which caused vibrations thus killing my HDD.
and then out of nowhere my CPU Explodes and breaks a hole into the side of my HAF 
that caused my bed to cathc on fire which resulted in my house burning to the ground..









so i think im gonna need this Upgrade Money


----------



## canoners

Is this post okay?


----------



## Willanhanyard

Hi


----------



## pyresim

im in


----------



## Ulver

in, please


----------



## CL3P20

1366 here I come!!


----------



## Spartan8

I'm in.


----------



## Freakn

Well I'd love to put my B50 under a H50


----------



## ira-k

In, I need stuff..


----------



## HandGunPat

In of the drawing for summer upgrade cash!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Pay me darn you...I haven't won anything in 5 years lol!!!


----------



## booblet

hey im back!


----------



## Skylit

In.


----------



## canadianpanda

In thanks.


----------



## sigfreik

In.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

So in! I'd like to get an i7, now that I've gotten much more into photography (and subsequently, Photoshop!)


----------



## pheoxs

Definitely In!


----------



## tipsycoma

Wow, OCN spoils us. In!


----------



## yann3804

in.


----------



## lucifermn

in. Really nice thnx overclock.net


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

in!


----------



## Yangas

rarar In!


----------



## raisethe3

Cool, I'll join.


----------



## veblen

I'm in too!


----------



## wire

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Ceiron

Sounds awesome.
Daddy needs a water cooling loop








I'm in.


----------



## harrison

in


----------



## digital0ne

<3 ocn


----------



## xandypx

Once again OCN and its generosity. I'm in, and thanks.


----------



## Baxtriz

I'm in.


----------



## Kaldari

In. Another folding rig would be nice.


----------



## Lelin

Cool! I'm in!


----------



## xBISHOPx

In!


----------



## JMT668

Im in need a new PSU!


----------



## GhostRiderZG

H2O needs some upgrading... I'm in!


----------



## jackal22

I need the money for an upgrade to my wc setup.


----------



## Arsinic

Deffinetly in


----------



## wizek

in


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Im in, need a new... everything...


----------



## 9KRacing

In for another GTX 470!


----------



## exileschild

in like flynn


----------



## Alazar

In!


----------



## nolonger

In! I could use a new video card!


----------



## Sno

In

Need Video card upgrade. Red or Green I don't care!


----------



## saiyanzzrage

need ssd and a second 5850, thanks !


----------



## fishman78

In! Thanks!!


----------



## Aestylis

In, thank you!


----------



## ddoolin

In.


----------



## XReflection

free money is always welcome!


----------



## Strangg1

Me please.

~S


----------



## version2

Awesome, count me


----------



## knt102000

In!


----------



## jetpuck73

Im IN!!!!!


----------



## getbigtony

MMmmmMm would like to make this an HTPC and use my x6 for main rig/server!


----------



## sgr215

In.

Thanks OCN!


----------



## Dberry

In







, so broke!!!!


----------



## pzyko80

in... im in need of a new mobo, rampage died lol good luck every1


----------



## Iggy0828

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## zarken

Let's do this!


----------



## Aeloi

#!


----------



## Gill..

InB4ILose yet another contest.


----------



## PsikyoJebus

I could use the upgrade money for upgrades.


----------



## Jamanious

so in, hopefully I'll be able to use it wisely


----------



## Sneblot

I'm in for sure. Want that noctua nh-d14.


----------



## dracotonisamond

lets see if my luck pays off for assistance funding a 5970 xD.

im in, les do this.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Definitely would like to be counted in. Need another AM2+ board since the Gigabyte one that I bought caught fire 5 hours into testing...and Gigabyte won't RMA it for me....

So...in!!!


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

Need a new graphics card, this one is about to die which means no more folding.

I'm in.

Thanks


----------



## Killhouse

In like flynn!


----------



## dham

In like a pen that's been retracted into it's non writing form.


----------



## Pieze

in fosho.


----------



## Schoat333

I love this site!

In!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Im in, I love these contests.


----------



## Willhemmens

In.
Thanks.


----------



## Chunky-Bunker

Definitely in.


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

in - need moola for a hsf and a fan


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Put me in.


----------



## Mattb2e

in


----------



## corx

In.


----------



## Shooter116

i luv prizez


----------



## stupidcha

Am I in? Hmmmm


----------



## SprayN'Pray

In.


----------



## Halefor

I wonder if this chimp could use a computer?







YouTube- Chimpanzee Problem Solving

(In.)


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

I'm in!


----------



## tonu42

Ahh man I am totally in, wanting some new parts for my new rig.


----------



## doc2142

in! thanks a lot OCN!


----------



## coltsrock

in, really need some funds for watercooling


----------



## ned99

So in!


----------



## kingsnake2

I'm in


----------



## SgtBigRig

GImme da loot! Gimme da loot!


----------



## Nburnes

In, please and thank you.


----------



## Onions

im in i need to finish my loop thats been sitting here for about 2 months now XD


----------



## ryan]

in


----------



## Typhoeus

in! =D


----------



## woodpigeon4

In, thanks Chipp


----------



## goldman11

I'm in









Cheers OCN.


----------



## Dude5082

I'm in!


----------



## BenRK

In for some sort of gratification!


----------



## madswimmer

inn!


----------



## Narcocytosis

Easiest contest entry ever


----------



## amd4200

In! Need a whole list of new upgrades.


----------



## Evil-Jester

im in


----------



## amisnaru

I'm very much in.


----------



## Crooksy

in


----------



## Myrlin

in


----------



## Sanders54

In I am.


----------



## bob808

Here's my one post







I recently dropped a bucket-load of $$ on upgrades and it would be nice to re-coup a bit


----------



## mLink

I'm in! I would love a bit of help with getting my hardware up to date. =)


----------



## laxhockey1563

I'm in! I could use a new GPU.


----------



## heraisu

Oh man this would be awesome~


----------



## Argosy

In!


----------



## mychu

In







Need some funds for a new case


----------



## hardly

In! Would love to get a new motherboard to put my extra parts in to fold on.


----------



## godofdeath

hmm can this be used towards a rotary tool?
case upgrading/modding? lol


----------



## Razi3l

In.


----------



## TheOcelot

69 pages


----------



## fighter25

In.







Want to get a nice custom paint job.


----------



## Reptar

Yay!


----------



## Blackhawk4

OCN = Amazing.


----------



## azianai

in for the contest!


----------



## toast3d

IN , looking into doing some "true" watercooling this summer!!!

thanks OCN!!!!


----------



## pez

In por favor!


----------



## Sirrush

I really need a new cpu cooler for my rig, in!


----------



## infected rat

Oh go on then.


----------



## shinyboy

In :d


----------



## m|dg3t

Hi Chippy!

Long time no see, anyhow help me get sound again!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829102006


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

In for new CPU cooler!


----------



## Dilyn

So in. Need a new wireless card and stuffz.


----------



## stumped

noice! i'm in, thanks!


----------



## Dallus

In! Moving soon and need some cash!!!


----------



## t0ni

awesome, in!


----------



## chronostorm

make me in please!


----------



## spRICE

I posted.


----------



## Psycho Homer

A WinRaR is me?


----------



## tweaker123

in!!thx


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

why not lol.


----------



## skatpex99

I would like some money please


----------



## Zigee

I would like to be in the drawing please.


----------



## like30ninjas

i want in !!


----------



## Redwoodz

Oh what the heck,better than spending money on the lottery!


----------



## sccr64472

I can haz free monies?


----------



## macca_dj

Count me In Please.


----------



## Ktulu

Grand idea!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Prizes !














Where do I sign up. Oh ya, right here. Count me in.


----------



## sahitkar

In.


----------



## cjc75

Add me!


----------



## aCe_eXtreME

count me in.
ocn rulez!


----------



## Sin100

I am in!
Thanks Admin and Chipp!


----------



## Bikkit

In!


----------



## Chipp

Its been a week already?







When will it end, when will it end?


----------



## Minamoto




----------



## Ruckol1

I'm in son!


----------



## just_nuke_em

In!


----------



## redhat_ownage

ocn needs hwbot points so im in for funds towards a cpu pot


----------



## Relevant Wing

Nice


----------



## MattEdge

w00t


----------



## mike44njdevils

In it to win it (and add to the folding rig)


----------



## bucdan

oo in!


----------



## h0thead132

in ftw!


----------



## FusionFX

In


----------



## grandestfail9190

in!


----------



## Paddyman89

In!


----------



## ascaii

Im in. oooohhhhh


----------



## Phyxers

Totally In!!!


----------



## samster25

in please


----------



## HAGNK

hey i needs a new power supply ( dont trust mine to handle 2x5770's)


----------



## Radiant

Great idea guys! Perhaps this could help me decide whether to go for water cooling or not :$


----------



## [email protected]

In please!


----------



## harmavoidance0

In please.


----------



## Iozeg

In! Please!


----------



## herkalurk

In please!! thx


----------



## DuDeInThEmOoN42

In, thanks


----------



## allenottawa

In please!


----------



## Floy

Thank you, I am in!

I am looking to get a new video card this summer.


----------



## identitycrisis

In!


----------



## Lefty67

In plz, wanna start an i7 build


----------



## thiru

In! need a new CPU, my 720 won't unlock and overclocks badly :/


----------



## metallicamaster3

I'm in!


----------



## Kirmie

Please to let me win?


----------



## Moltar

I'm in! I need a bigger PSU!


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Cool, Im in!


----------



## Soggy_Popcorn

This is the single greatest post in this thread.


----------



## e_dogg

I'm in! Thanks OCN!


----------



## yabo

Hi, I like money that gets me toys. Please give me money for toys. Thank you!

(uh.. in, btw)


----------



## Cronos007

I'm in


----------



## Roxxas049

In


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

In


----------



## f16-r1

i'm in!


----------



## kevmc175

oooh


----------



## Jo0

Snaps!! I'm in! <3


----------



## sctheluna

In


----------



## Monster34

In thanks


----------



## K092084

Sweet!


----------



## 7hm

In! Thank you!


----------



## jmki1

in, 3.08% chance of winning something


----------



## btxmonty

In! trolololo!


----------



## Yumyums

IN! crack open the cases of booze!


----------



## Btchwherezmypie

I'm IN


----------



## C-bro

In.


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Definitely in for this! I am predicting I am winning the big bucks this time and am going to get to start on my second water cooling loop


----------



## mrfajita

In, I need better RAM and a high capacity HDD for media


----------



## LiquidForce

I really need to upgrade my cpu


----------



## brodie337

Count me in please!


----------



## Willanhanyard

In! My friend needs a new gpu for his computer.


----------



## nitd_kim

God Bless OCN and Chipp


----------



## SmasherBasher

in


----------



## greenoc

I need a new cpu for sure lol 9750 to 2.9ghz


----------



## flamingoyster

im in ftw


----------



## Speedyi7

I'm in


----------



## xMEATWADx95x

im in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garionberg

I'll roll the dice!


----------



## Arkuatic

In.


----------



## Heathen

In.


----------



## jahosefat

hook me up!!

oh yeah when will the drawing be?


----------



## 455buick

I'm in...

Thanks guys for the prizes!!!


----------



## zacbrain

coool


----------



## Gnomepatrol

in had both of my ati 5770's stolen and need a graphics card (the guy is currently under investigation for stealing from multiple people on different forums)


----------



## wheeltowheel

In. Need a optical drive and monitor


----------



## JustinDD

In


----------



## Socom

Very in


----------



## anomalya

oh wow, a contest that n00bs like me can enter?









can i enter? am i in? wait, i can enter, right?


----------



## sav5716

Anything I get will be put towards my new laptop for college.


----------



## Chewman

INNNN!!!!








you guys are so good to us.


----------



## tmfotu

heck yea. i would like a new mb


----------



## antmiu2

In ftw!


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

I'm in!

Need a new CPU cooler.


----------



## WaXyDeAd

Looking for a little money to get some parts for an ancient PC to get it running


----------



## darkwaffle

Entry.


----------



## gorb

hi


----------



## darksun20

Here's hoping!! Need some more cards to fill my empty pci-e slots to fold!!


----------



## Alazar

Count me in.


----------



## monogoat

Overclock.net Rocks! If I win, send me an appliquÃ© for my trucks back window!


----------



## cl04k3d

Salad!


----------



## Cander

Count me in. Thanks OCN!

Ty


----------



## JorgyBaby

In please!


----------



## fssbzz

in..my love to www.overclock.net is getting deeper and deeper.


----------



## LiLChris

New monitor this 19" aint cutting it, or maybe a new card for folding, or towards h20!

Either way IN!


----------



## Finny

In. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Faraz

I'm looking to get a second 5850. Money would greatly assist me in that endeavor.


----------



## Spikeyj37

Me me me!


----------



## Haphaz

Oooooohh pick me, pick me!!!


----------



## KoldVoid

Please buy me moar RAM...or another 5770 to xFire...


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

In! for a new keyboard or another hard drive....


----------



## adizz

in!
thanks, could use it to buy a new PSU


----------



## Infrabasse

Im in too
Thanks OCN


----------



## Hydraulic

In, Thanks! =)


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

In for the win!


----------



## sugarmankie

i needs fans bad = p


----------



## kiwwanna

I'm deffidently in!


----------



## mothergoose729

in


----------



## godsgift2dagame

Liek...totally in!


----------



## TurboTurtle

Definitely in


----------



## 5ILVgeARX

More easy cash for members.


----------



## Bear

count me in


----------



## Jacka

Still need a PSU.


----------



## Eldin

in!


----------



## Cheesezilla




----------



## CudaBoy71

In.


----------



## WTHbot

In! : D


----------



## Supah_SiNNeR

Time to Fold, In! 
New video card!


----------



## Machiyariko

In.


----------



## Dsrt

Im in! thx


----------



## rxsocal

omg. Possible upgrades: ssd, monitor, PSU. thanks for the chance!


----------



## Redwoodz

I could only wish....


----------



## iandroo888

in. any kind of money would help =[


----------



## fastsite

Im in


----------



## robertoburri

I want in b/c I think I need to move to a all AM3 board with DDR3! W00t!


----------



## Urkelz Pro

I'm in! Hopefully I will get at least $10 so I can use it towards my new CPU.


----------



## Snowman1989

Need an SSD!


----------



## genji

In!


----------



## GreenStone

Yay! Something to win!


----------



## Paradox me

In


----------



## ryan]

in


----------



## purpleannex

Free money?!


----------



## susik89

I
n


----------



## Adrienspawn

I like Lily Cole's face.


----------



## Rowey

Im in guys!


----------



## Chr0n1c

All i do is win, win, win no matter what


----------



## gwpjr

I could always use some extra scratch.


----------



## stupidcha

I'm in too ^^


----------



## Brian_

in


----------



## Chucklez

In. Could use a new cooler for my X4 965


----------



## KittensMewMew

In!


----------



## Salami991

In


----------



## AOwpr

=d


----------



## ddx

I'm in!


----------



## oliverw92

I am in pleases


----------



## arthurr

I'm in too please


----------



## blade19

once in this thread


----------



## rasa123

In please! I'm planning on building a dedicated folding rig and any extra funds will go a long way.


----------



## MrPwnage

In! I could use a Cherry Blue Filco Otaku Tenkeyless


----------



## ninjaburrito

im in =]]]


----------



## michaelxlife

I'm in!


----------



## Editor22

Wow this sounds like a great idea


----------



## Grobi

I am in, too.


----------



## tmaz42o

I'm in.


----------



## thenailedone

Hi, this is a random post to win some random amount of money on a random date.


----------



## Panda_Boi

I'm in


----------



## princeofkolkata

i am in..........


----------



## moocowman

Count me in


----------



## MAXAMOUS

In!


----------



## mdogg

pick me!


----------



## harrison

me 2


----------



## Legacy8500

in plz


----------



## Varjo

cool


----------



## Mike431635

Count me in


----------



## Kopi

I've made a couple posts prior to this thread, hope I count


----------



## TestECull

Inb4deadline!

but only just?

No winners listed in OP so I'm assuming so.


----------



## MAXX3.3_Esq

I'm in!


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

In pweese. Hoping on a new rig and it will really help.


----------



## Chipp

Alrighty, we're closing it up! Winners will be announced shortly!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Yay


----------



## Chipp

Winners, and what you've won!







Congratulations, and thanks to all for playing along. To claim your prize, send me a PM with your PayPal information.

606 - Lelin - $100
845 - Paradox me - $75
308 - technodanvan - $75
95 - Laylow - $50
421 - vspec - $50
273 - shadow19935 - $50
818 - Infrabasse - $50
391 - imadude10 - $50
443 - SickStew - $50
806 - cl04k3d - $50
15 - Syrillian - $10
475 - Sheehanigans - $10
642 - Killhouse - $10
362 - Jyr - $10
163 - Erick Silver - $10
376 - Cukies - $10
272 - bfeng91 - $10
283 - CJRhoades - $10
154 - computeruler - $10
874 - MAXAMOUS - $10
73 - mega_option101 - $10
305 - kpopsaranghae - $10
467 - Delphi - $10
565 - yakub0 - $10
10 - B-Con - $10


----------



## zodac

Congratz to all the winners!


----------



## legoman786

Congrats dudes!


----------



## grillinman

Congrats! Now fold with your winnings!


----------



## SiCK

im in for the win


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Grats everyone


----------



## bluebunny

too bad i didnt win ah well.
congrats to the winners


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Congrats To All That Won !!

Better Luck Next Time For Me..

Time To Cash In Some Investments..


----------



## Tank

Congratz to all the winners!


----------



## computeruler

Woa I won. I never win anything!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


Woa I won. I never win anything!


Can't say that anymore. Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey! I won sumthin! I can put that towards a RAM Upgrade! OK lets see what other contests did I enter?

THANKS OCN!


----------



## K10

I only know the following names:

15 - Syrillian - $10
475 - Sheehanigans - $10
642 - Killhouse - $10

It's odd that they're consecutive.

Either way, congrats everyone!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats winners


----------



## Ulver

Congratulations guys!


----------



## BlkDrgn28

Congrats to ALL WINNERS


----------



## Lefty67

Congrats guys.


----------



## vspec

wow first time i've won anything!!


----------



## xandypx

Congrats to all the winners.. better luck next time to all us L... non-winners!


----------



## B-Con

Sweet!! I'm a winner. I'm going to Vegas, baby!!









Congrats to the other winners!!

Chipp... THANKS!! You're a true saint.
.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Congrats to all the winners...









OCN rocks btw incase you didn't know yet...


----------



## blooder11181

just smash old AT case for not winning

and was a good one and hard to (1.3mm metal)


----------



## Aqualoon

Grats all!


----------



## sgr215

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Erick Silver

Chipp YGPM


----------



## Odyn

Need mobo, rig died. pls halp.


----------



## manumanok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Odyn*


Need mobo, rig died. pls halp.










lol the contest is over.


----------



## Erick Silver

Wow. Really? Dude the contest is over! LOL. Gots to pay attention!

Just a quick question since this is the first time I have won anthing here on OCN. How long does it take for the prize to show in my Paypal? I PMd Chipp with my paypal sign in name. Is there more I am supposed to send him?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 

Just a quick question since this is the first time I have won anthing here on OCN. How long does it take for the prize to show in my Paypal? I PMd Chipp with my paypal sign in name. Is there more I am supposed to send him?


*That seems to be the question of questions on OCN. When do the winners get paid?*

The cash prize winners from the Memory Madness-April-May OC Challenge still have *not* received their prizes. Mushkin has shipped flash drive kits over international waters, but OCN can't seem to paypal a few bucks in a decent time frame.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
*That seems to be the question of questions on OCN. When do the winners get paid?*

The cash prize winners from the Memory Madness-April-May OC Challenge still have *not* received their prizes. Mushkin has shipped flash drive kits over international waters, but OCN can't seem to paypal a few bucks in a decent time frame.

Just got to play the waiting game..... The next competition is going up on HWbot soon, don't really want to advertise any prizes until we know they will show up because I'm a bit sick of people thinking it's my fault


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


*That seems to be the question of questions on OCN. When do the winners get paid?*

The cash prize winners from the Memory Madness-April-May OC Challenge still have *not* received their prizes. Mushkin has shipped flash drive kits over international waters, but OCN can't seem to paypal a few bucks in a decent time frame.


We pay out thousands of dollars in prizing from tens of contests to hundreds of members - please be patient. When possible, we gather all information from winners and process it as a group. This may make it seem like there is nothing going on, however, we _always_ make good on our prizes.

I will, however, check into the Memory Madness delays and see what is causing those.


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Winners, and what you've won!







Congratulations, and thanks to all for playing along. To claim your prize, send me a PM with your PayPal information.

606 - Lelin - $100
845 - Paradox me - $75
308 - technodanvan - $75
95 - Laylow - $50
421 - vspec - $50
273 - shadow19935 - $50
818 - Infrabasse - $50
391 - imadude10 - $50
443 - SickStew - $50
806 - cl04k3d - $50
15 - Syrillian - $10
475 - Sheehanigans - $10
642 - Killhouse - $10
362 - Jyr - $10
163 - Erick Silver - $10
376 - Cukies - $10
272 - bfeng91 - $10
283 - CJRhoades - $10
154 - computeruler - $10
874 - MAXAMOUS - $10
73 - mega_option101 - $10
305 - kpopsaranghae - $10
467 - Delphi - $10 
565 - yakub0 - $10
10 - B-Con - $10


Congrats!


----------



## Erick Silver

OK Thanks Chipp. I will say that if the winners from the April-May OC Challenge are still waiting that would raise a few flags. thats a long time to wait.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
*That seems to be the question of questions on OCN. When do the winners get paid?*

The cash prize winners from the Memory Madness-April-May OC Challenge still have *not* received their prizes. Mushkin has shipped flash drive kits over international waters, but OCN can't seem to paypal a few bucks in a decent time frame.


The winners of the aquamark comp back in december are still waiting as well...
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...aquamark3.html
Folding comps seem to be the only quick prize send-outs.


----------



## el gappo




----------



## Infrabasse

Wow I won









I usually never play at anything, beginner's luck I guess









Thanks OCN


----------



## linkin93

I could use a CPU upgrade


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


We pay out thousands of dollars in prizing from tens of contests to hundreds of members - please be patient. When possible, we gather all information from winners and process it as a group. This may make it seem like there is nothing going on, however, we _always_ make good on our prizes.

I will, however, check into the Memory Madness delays and see what is causing those.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


The winners of the aquamark comp back in december are still waiting as well...
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...aquamark3.html
Folding comps seem to be the only quick prize send-outs.



Chip, time and time again, the benchmark section gets overlooked. I see a problem here. There is *no excuse* for a 6 month wait for prizes. Most of us benchmarkers fold to. We are not folding haters, but there are times when we feel like the Chimp is throwing poo in our face. This is overclock.net not folding.net. The OCN Competition Team(OCT) is working very hard to educate and bring in new benchers who want to have fun. Creating competitions that encourage HWbot awareness and the spirit of 'overclocking'.

Our currant competition has some small prizes that where donated from OCT team members. We will not offer any prizes from OCN if they are not going to be paid in a timely manner. Anywhere from 30 days to 6 months is not acceptable. 1-2 weeks is an acceptable time frame. I'm sorry if OCN disagrees. During the Memory Madness comp we had new members who were invited from other forums to come *here* and compete. How welcome do you think they feel when its been a month and no one can give them a straight answer about their winnings?

So how can you blame every benchmark editor or moderator involved with the benchmark section and its 'fake' prizes, has stepped down from their position? Chip, your name is not in the OP of these comps. The participants of these comps aren't blaming you. They are blaming the OP and the OPs are PMing and email to no avail. It makes us feel like we have to beg to get prizes. I'm not going to beg for anything.

OCN has also lost over 400 points on HWbot this year from benchmarkers leaving for other teams. Patch, was one of our heaviest hitters and now him and his 7.9Ghz CPUz which in the top 20 worldwide is benching for a team who cares about overclocking and benchmarking.

I know I'm being considered for a Benchmark Editor position, but I've made my demands clear if I'm to take it. I will not be an editor if the section continues on its currant path. I will and am willing to help fix the problem, but I'm going to need real support from you Chip and admin. We are tired of being sweep under the rug and forgotten about. We may be annoying right now, but we have been driven to this. We are standing up and WILL be heard!

Yes, this would have made a better PM to you Chipp, but PMs are getting us nowhere. I apologize for taking this thread off topic but it needs to be said, here, out in the open. What must we do next, campaign signs, picket lines?

Thx for your time

~Will, your faithful PizzaMan


----------



## Bob C

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 

Our *currant* competition has some small prizes that where donated from OCT team members.

I know I'm being considered for a Benchmark Editor position,... I will not be an editor if the section continues on its *currant* path.

If this guy wants to an "Editor", he better learn to spell.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bob C*


If this guy wants to an "Editor", he better learn to spell.
 









Right...cuz we all know how essential grammar is to the well-being of the site..







I think if BobC wants to be a "Member", he better learn not to pick on "Editors" friends


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bob C*


If this guy wants to an "Editor", he better learn to spell.










There is nothing wrong with his spelling. He is referring to a competition we had involving currants for as far as you are concerned
















If this guy wants to be a "Spelling Nazi", then he better learn to engrish


----------



## 1nvad3r

when is this contest over?


----------



## Liability

In to win.


----------



## Coneman

i'm in. always need a upgrade of some sort


----------



## Kiggold

This is one of the many reasons I love ocn

I'm in!


----------



## FtW 420

It's over. OP has the link to the winners.


----------



## Bob C

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Right...cuz we all know how essential grammar is to the well-being of the site..







I think if BobC wants to be a "Member", he better learn not to pick on "Editors" friends

Geez, I thought you guys had a sense of humor here. My bad.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
There is nothing wrong with his spelling. He is referring to a competition we had involving currants for as far as you are concerned

















Now, this is more like it!! Love it, el gappo.







+1


----------



## CL3P20

@ bob C - Im just 'barking' mate..no harm intended..just off the cuff a bit I 'spose. Gappo's much more delicate..'er.. poetic, than I









*thought maybe you wanted some 'sport' with my friend though..an I dont take kindly to that sort of thing.


----------



## uno_zapdos_tres

i need a new monitor!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uno_zapdos_tres* 
i need a new monitor!









Well I'll say! Your current one must really suck at rendering the words 'contest is over' and the winner list in the OP


----------



## Bob C

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
@ bob C - Im just 'barking' mate..no harm intended..just off the cuff a bit I 'spose. Gappo's much more delicate..'er.. poetic, than I









*thought maybe you wanted some 'sport' with my friend though..an I don't take kindly to that sort of thing.

Don't blame ya. Cheers, mate.


----------



## massy086

well done all


----------



## cordawg92

In!!


----------

